# Facebook "Like" button on blogger



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

I had a facebook "Like" button as a gadget on my blog. It was up to about 20-25 people and cruising right along. Then, I re-did part of the facebook page and when I tried to create a new like button, I cannot seem to get the code into the blog????

It will not seem to take the code in the gadget "edit" mode and I do not want to mess with the actual html scripting page.

Anyone have this problem or a solution? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Anyone?

This is most frustrating. It doesn't ask for "code" but for a URL?


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

I have no clue Halfway, I am having the same trouble finding the button to put on Wordpress.

I got the little thumbs up, but I want the larger button.

They don't make it easy for us do they?


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

I was able to find a "badge" to put on my new Wordpress blog. Would that work for you? Check out www.countrylivinginacariboovalley.com to see what I mean.

I know that when I was setting it up this morning, Blogger was a potential spot to place the badge.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

AnnieinBC said:


> I was able to find a "badge" to put on my new Wordpress blog. Would that work for you? Check out www.countrylivinginacariboovalley.com to see what I mean.
> 
> I know that when I was setting it up this morning, Blogger was a potential spot to place the badge.


I see the badge. Nice, but not sure I want that at this time.

I had that little booger of a "like" button and now it only offers code where as blogger wants a URL. grumble, grumble.

facebooke page is at https://www.facebook.com/pages/Frugal-Hydroponics/178725932158360 and it is nice to post updates to.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

You could try - Dashboard -> Design -> Add a Gadget -> HTML/Javascript -> Give a title - or not -> Paste Facebook code into content section -> Save

About the only way you'll get it to work unless you want to paste the code directly into the html of your blog. If you don't want to use the Gadget, let me know where you want the button on the page and I'll show you where it needs to go.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

How Do I said:


> You could try - Dashboard -> Design -> Add a Gadget -> HTML/Javascript -> Give a title - or not -> Paste Facebook code into content section -> Save
> 
> About the only way you'll get it to work unless you want to paste the code directly into the html of your blog. If you don't want to use the Gadget, let me know where you want the button on the page and I'll show you where it needs to go.


Thank you very much!

As it turns out, after going around and around and around.....the problem HAD to be that I was in "https" mode when I was pulling the code. Something made me think that could be the cause and sure enough, going back to "http" allowed the code to work. 

It is now back to where I originally had it and it appears fine.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

What does having the 'Like" button on your blog do for you? Does it post to the persons FB every time you make a post does it just put a "so and so 'likes' your blog" one time up as a facebook story on their wall or what?


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Pam6 said:


> What does having the 'Like" button on your blog do for you? Does it post to the persons FB every time you make a post does it just put a "so and so 'likes' your blog" one time up as a facebook story on their wall or what?


I am not exactly sure. Sounds funny I know. I'm still sifting through the process of getting visibility of hits from facebook.

I think when someone clicks the "like" button, it takes them to the facebook page. I do try and keep that updated as well. I could see the benefit of a commercial or celebrity site, but not sure just yet on how this applies to a blog at this point.

Anyone?


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Halfway said:


> I am not exactly sure. Sounds funny I know. I'm still sifting through the process of getting visibility of hits from facebook.
> 
> I think when someone clicks the "like" button, it takes them to the facebook page. I do try and keep that updated as well. I could see the benefit of a commercial or celebrity site, but not sure just yet on how this applies to a blog at this point.
> 
> Anyone?


Okay Halfway, this is what you need to do. Go to facebook and go here to Networked Blogs at the top it says to register a blog. Register your blog. Add the widget they will give you to your blog and you will that on your blog so FB people can follow it. Make sure you set it up so that every time you put a new post up it will show on FB. Then send all your friends invitations to like your blog. 

See if that works to get more followers. I have mine set up so it is tweeted every time I put another post up too. But I am not sure how I did that right off. Let me think about it. 

Here is another site that will send your posts out all over the internet. Including twitter so maybe that's how I did it. Ping It! You have to do that every time you write a new post unless you are using wordpress software and installed the ping it to that.

The one thing I haven't done yet, but need to is to make a page on FB for my blog. I have one for Solar Baby but not Homesteading On The Internet.

Hope this information helps a bit. Your blog is excellent! 

I don't worry about the SEO stuff at all. Yesterday, I wrote about using my Griswold Bolo Oven to cook supper. Posted it in the afternoon. About 5, I wrote Griswold Bolo Oven in Google and my blog came up on the first page. Right along with sellers and the Griswold club, but no other blogs. Just put your important info in the title if you can.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks Kat! I should have explained the question posed to me earlier a little better.

The way it is set right now, a person can hit "like" on the blog and then they will get all FB page updates from Frugal Hydroponics automatically. I can also see page impressions for the facebook page as well.

I try and keep the FB up to date as well.

I will explore your recommendations when I get a bit more time today Kat.

As always, your input is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Bahhh! I click on the app and get a blank page. https://apps.facebook.com/blognetworks/index.php 

Says "done" on bottom toolbar. Gonna have to figure out settings or add ins. Pain!!!!


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Ok, try this. The link at the bottom takes you right into networkedblogs page. Then from there you click "Go to app" and that should take you to the spot where you register your blog. (worked on my previewing this post!)

http://www.facebook.com/networkedblogs

I know what you mean about the "Like" page. But I don't have that on my blog because I have so many other ways for FB to connect. I know we have it on our website. I will go see if it is a widget somewhere. I get mixed up there are so many things to work with.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Maybe this is what you are looking for?

http://developers.facebook.com/docs/plugins/


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Got it to work Kat. Another case of being in http"s". Mode. Too many windows open and too few brain cells engaged.

Got it now. Nice little network.


----------

